# Specialized Langster?



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

Just wondering if any of you So Cal locals know of bike shops that have the Specialized Langster in stock? I'm looking for a 56cm, either 2004 or 2005. I've called the closest ten shops or so, but no luck so far. I figured I'd post here before calling more stores ... maybe someone has seen one recently. I'm in the Irvine area if it matters, but I don't mind driving to get it.

I'd also be interested if you have a used one you're thinking about selling or if you know anyone who does. Feel free to send me a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*SGo*

i saw a few Langsters in the Fountain Valley branch of Supergo, both Comp and Pro models, but i didn't make a note of the sizes.


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the suggestion. I called Supergo and the only place they have a 56cm is in Northern California. I appreciate the suggestion, though.

Any other ideas are welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

I'll keep an eye out. Unfortunately Supergo pretty much owns the SoCal Specialized market. So if they don't have it, it's going to hard to find it elsewhere.

Can they special order one for you?


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks. Supergo said they could order one, but wanted full payment up front and couldn't promise any delivery dates. I'm 99% sure I'd buy the bike, but I would like to take a test ride first, even if it's a quick one. Plus, I don't want to pay for something that could take a month or longer to get (according to Specialized).

Anyway, I appreciate your input. If anyone happens to see one in a shop or knows of one for sale locally, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Post a "wanted" over on bikeforums.net too.

Someone posted a "wanted" post for Langster over there a while back and there was replies with leads.


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

*Thanks Again*

Meat Tooth Paste -- Thanks for that link. I'm on this site and MTBR, but had never been to the Bike Forum site. I registered and posted a wanted thread ... I'll see what comes of it. Thanks again for your help ... I definitely appreciate it!


----------



## N2GLOCK (Jun 25, 2004)

If your still looking, give Jim @ Burbank Bike a call (818) 848-6177 
I got my Roubaix from him and it was on back order @ that time. If I recall correctly, it took 2-3 weeks to come in and I think I only had to put about 30 or 40% down.


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info. I actually had mine ordered on Friday. It's coming from SLC, so it should be here around the middle of the week. I found a local shop that was willing to place the order with nothing down. If all goes well, I'll be riding it before the week is over!


----------

